# New cnc roject from total newbie



## solly747 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi all,

So I've decided to build a cnc router and I have never even used one before. In the past year I have taken up woodworking as a hobby (midlife crisis apparently).

I am attaching a pic of what I have bought so far. I want to build this as cheap as possible. I'm not sure whether to go for a normal thread rod or acme screw or something else. Also the rails. What diameter to go for? I'm thinking the bed size will be 2.4m x 1.2 (full sheet of mdf etc)

Any advice would be great. As you can all see I have really not much idea of what I'm doing.

Thanks

John


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum John. Someone will be along shortly who can help you. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## solly747 (Mar 26, 2015)

Also if anyone does answer, do you think the parts I got will be OK for what I want to do? Especially the stepper motors. Here are the full specs: 
Model:JK86HS115-6004
Step Angle ( ° ):1.8
Motor Length (mm):56
Rate Current (A):2.8
Phase Resistance (Ω):0.9
Phase Inductance (mH):2.5
Holding Torque (N.m):1.26
Lead Wire (NO.):4
Rotor Inertia (g.cm):280
Motor Weight (KG).68
Thanks

John


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

My only reserve is that the steppers could be too small for the size of the gantry you'll need to move across that long span.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello John welcome to the forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum John.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, John.

You have posted your question in the right section, so our CNC experts will be along to help you.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum John . I'm very interested in seeing your build . I hope you share your progress with us as I'd like to do the same someday . I can't possibly think of anything cooler than to build and own a CNC router table


----------



## solly747 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks guys.
Gee lucky I didn't go for the nema 17 12v steppers. I would've thought the nema 23s would be an overkill. Still looking for suggestions on rail and screw diameters

Cheers


----------



## solly747 (Mar 26, 2015)

4d you talking about the 1.2 m width?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I hate to say this but the equipment you bought is designed for much smaller tables.

NEMA 23 is a category of motors but they come in a variety of strengths (torque). My home built machine uses NEMA 23 490 in/oz stepper motors and 36 volt power supply (48V is more common). 

The lesson learned is to ask for opinions before you start buying parts.

Bill


----------



## solly747 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey Bgriggs,

Thanks for your reply. The truth is it doesn't matter if I don't get the 8x4 foot table size. My main aim for this project is a learning experience and I really have nothing to lose. So I'll just make a smaller bed. Can anyone tell me what would be a safe size? without being silly about it. I mean would the motors be big enough for a 4 x 2 table?

In that case would a 10mm diameter acme screw be enough or do I need to go bigger?


Thanks


----------

